# GSD in the news



## kimrocks (Jul 26, 2015)

German shepherd comes to the rescue, stops handbag thief - National - NZ Herald News


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What an unlucky thief


----------



## Jameson23 (Oct 27, 2015)

Great Story !! wonder if is handler is member here !!


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Hahahah! Maybe next time, the fool will think twice.


----------



## Coleen (Sep 18, 2015)

Good dog!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Cool!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Good dog and very smart owner.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks super dog!!!!


----------



## kimrocks (Jul 26, 2015)

Rhino poacher-hunting dog from South Africa gets hero medal

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-africa-35264270


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

Good dog! :thumbup:


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Some great K9 work! Although I can't help but think that publicizing the dog's success in tracking down poachers will only alert them to the dog's presence and help them cover their tracks or kill the dog. 

"The greatest trick the devil ever pulled was to convince the world he didn't exist."


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Well done!!! Thank you for being are the guardian angel of the wild animals in South Africa:halogsd:


----------



## chasethegsd (Jan 5, 2016)

awsome story these are amazing animals and much more


----------



## LuckyMe2G (Nov 19, 2015)

GSDs are amazing animals. Stories like these are why I was initially intrigued by this breed.


----------



## kimrocks (Jul 26, 2015)

http://nzh.tw/11639314


----------



## kimrocks (Jul 26, 2015)

Donors help rescue dog who took snakebites to protect girl

http://nzh.tw/11639314


----------



## kimrocks (Jul 26, 2015)

Postie and GSD

http://nzh.tw/11685830


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Very sweet! Sure is a little fence for a big dog, though, lol. My fence is 6 foot all the way around. And Newlie is not a jumper...


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

This is really cute - such a sweet dog!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

quote from news article " the offender had been chased and apprehended by members of the public."

role of dog somewhat diminished --

quote from news article "When officers arrived the dog was using its paws to pin the compliant offender to the ground," 

the dog was using his paws? what ! 

quote from news article " a number of witnesses and a large crowd watching with some members of the public filming the incident"

doesn't seem to have been much of a threat or much effort to locate and pester the thief -- I'd love to see the video .

this almost sounds like a scene from some cheesy (but entertaining) movie with a GSD in it (bad guy has cookie in pocket)- 

oh well --- 

love the story of the dog being used to hunt down poachers


----------



## kimrocks (Jul 26, 2015)

Not GSD but touching - 

http://nzh.tw/11846121


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

kimrocks said:


> Not GSD but touching -
> 
> Dog a loyal protector - 'til the end - National - NZ Herald News




Sad but another loyal canine.


----------



## redcarsonly (Jun 9, 2017)

Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimrocks (Jul 26, 2015)

Bodycam footage shows police dog wrestling gun away from burglary suspect - ABC News

https://abcnews.go.com/US/bodycam-footage-shows-police-dog-wrestling-gun-burglary/story?id=56076113


----------



## kimrocks (Jul 26, 2015)

https://abcnews.go.com/International/video/spanish-police-dog-performs-cpr-officer-56158567

Funny :smile:


----------



## kimrocks (Jul 26, 2015)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/colombian-cartel-puts-7-000-bounty-drug-dog-n895481


----------



## kimrocks (Jul 26, 2015)

Wounded soldier embarks on road to recovery with the dog who never left his side

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/wounde...ecovery-with-the-dog-who-never-left-his-side/


----------



## Mrkswfe (Dec 5, 2018)

Joe Biden adopted another German Shepard!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

MrkwswfOhwow glad to hear! I heard he always was a big fan of gsds and he loved his last gsd which I believe was a asl-he still alive? I had heard the breeder he received his previous gsd from-was vehemently harassed and reported by the don’t shop adopt crowd- she made that very known and public-I remember reading that.


----------



## Mrkswfe (Dec 5, 2018)

Yes his other one is still alive , he got this one from a shelter he is beautiful!!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Mrkswfe said:


> Yes his other one is still alive , he got this one from a shelter he is beautiful!!!


Glad to hear!


----------



## Mrkswfe (Dec 5, 2018)

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sou...aw2YGtmwAwLrlF_rp3MQuq8i&ust=1544809833690868


----------



## Mrkswfe (Dec 5, 2018)

Here's a pic


----------

